# Asier Illarramendi



## Andreas89 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Il Real ha preso questo cessone dalla Sociedad per 35 mln + bonus....



fatemi capire il perchè


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Ottobre 2013)

nel primo tempo mi è piaciuto...certo con tutti i soldi che hanno vanno a prendere Illaramendi...un Pogba al posto suo andrebbe benissimo


----------



## 4312 (23 Ottobre 2013)

E' un buon giocatore, ma non è un giocatore per quella cifra, e francamente non mi sembra nemmeno adatto a fare il mediano davanti alla difesa di una squadra come il Real Madrid.In primis non ha un super fisico. Ha un buon senso tattico, ma è piccolino e questo lo penalizza. A questo, a differenza di un Pirlo o di un Verratti, non unisce una tecnica eccezionale ( è buona ma nulla di più), non ha né una gittata particolare, né una rapidità d'esecuzione particolare. Quando torna Xabi finirà in panchina.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Ottobre 2013)

Verratti è dieci categorie superiore, ma non solo lui. Tra l'altro classe '90, quindi neanche un bambino come Pogba. Se hanno speso 35 milioni per Illaramendi, niente di eccezionale, possono tranquillamente offrirne 50 per Pogba o Vidal.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2013)

Il giocatore spagnolo più pagato dal Real nella sua storia....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Acquisto sbagliato... è un buon giocatore, ma non vale assolutamente i soldi per cui è stato pagato.

Con la disponibilità economica del Real, avrei guardato altrove. Ad esempio avrei puntato Gundogan.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Ottobre 2013)

Mi piace sempre più, ma lo farei giocare vicino a Xabi.


----------



## Frikez (23 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Acquisto sbagliato... è un buon giocatore, ma non vale assolutamente i soldi per cui è stato pagato.
> 
> Con la disponibilità economica del Real, avrei guardato altrove. Ad esempio avrei puntato Gundogan.



Con Gundogan e Verratti non c'entra niente, è un buon giocatore abile sia in interdizione che nel far ripartire l'azione, dategli tempo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Con Gundogan e Verratti non c'entra niente, è un buon giocatore abile sia in interdizione che nel far ripartire l'azione, dategli tempo


Lo so, ma non serviva al Real spendere 35 milioni per uno così. Con quei soldi puoi prendere un top nel ruolo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Ottobre 2013)

Buon giocatore,molto ordinato,ma è probabilmente l'ultimo centrocampista sulla faccia della Terra per cui spenderei 30+ milioni.


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

A me non piace per niente, mi ricorda i cessi del nostro centrocampo


----------



## Frikez (23 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Lo so, ma non serviva al Real spendere 35 milioni per uno così. Con quei soldi puoi prendere un top nel ruolo.



Eh lo so ma tanto loro non ragionano così, basta vedere gli acquisti che hanno fatto negli ultimi 20 anni.


----------



## BB7 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Mi son chiesto il perchè di tutti quei soldi pure io


----------



## O Animal (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ha 23 anni e gioca al Real Madrid da appena 2 mesi. Aspetterei un po' di mesi prima di dare una valutazione, anche Pirlo al primo anno di Milan sembrava la riserva di Rui Costa...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ha 23 anni e gioca al Real Madrid da appena 2 mesi. Aspetterei un po' di mesi prima di dare una valutazione, anche Pirlo al primo anno di Milan sembrava la riserva di Rui Costa...


Pirlo però è arrivato con un'operazione un po' particolare, rifilando all'Inter quel pacco di Brncic con una plusvalenza di quasi 10 milioni 
Questi hanno speso 35 milioni cash per questo "buon giocatore che sa anche impostare".


----------



## pennyhill (23 Ottobre 2013)

Non che cambi molto (e non vedo perché dovrebbe cambiare qualcosa  ) nell'idea che uno si è fatto di Illarramendi, ma visto che è stato citato Gundogan. Ricorderete che la prima stagione di Gundogan a Dortmund non fu proprio esaltante, anzi. Mentre l'anno scorso ha disputato la stagione che tutti ricordiamo.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Illarramendi sarà anche un buon calciatore (ne dubito), ma non capisco per quale motivo sia al Real e perchè è stato pagato quella cifra.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Illarramendi sarà anche un buon calciatore (ne dubito), ma non capisco per quale motivo sia al Real e perchè è stato pagato quella cifra.



Nel suo caso probabilmente è stato Perez a voler fare lo sborone. Alla fine se lo paghi 15, prendendo un 23enne leader del centrocampo della quarta in classifica nella Liga e titolare nell’Under 21 campione d’Europa, fai un operazione giusta, a 35 ci sarà sempre chi ricorderà il prezzo dell’operazione alle prime difficoltà.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Ottobre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non che cambi molto (e non vedo perché dovrebbe cambiare qualcosa  ) nell'idea che uno si è fatto di Illarramendi, ma visto che è stato citato Gundogan. Ricorderete che la prima stagione di Gundogan a Dortmund non fu proprio esaltante, anzi. Mentre l'anno scorso ha disputato la stagione che tutti ricordiamo.


Dicevo solo che a 35 milioni nel ruolo compri un top player affermato. Su Gundogan hai ragione, però Gundogan il Borussia non l'ha pagato 35 milioni.


----------



## O Animal (24 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Pirlo però è arrivato con un'operazione un po' particolare, rifilando all'Inter quel pacco di Brncic con una plusvalenza di quasi 10 milioni
> Questi hanno speso 35 milioni cash per questo "buon giocatore che sa anche impostare".



Effettivamente con Pirlo c'erano soldi e marchette di bilancio, ma non mi stupirei se si scoprisse che anche il Real stia facendo marchette di bilancio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Effettivamente con Pirlo c'erano soldi e marchette di bilancio, ma non mi stupirei se si scoprisse che anche il Real stia facendo marchette di bilancio.


Può darsi, non è da escludere.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Ottobre 2013)

uno dei peggiori del Real


----------



## O Animal (24 Ottobre 2013)

Nella Liga comunque non sta facendo proprio schifo... ha iniziato sicuramente meglio di Bale...


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Ottobre 2013)

Sicuramente diventerà un grande giocatore, ma al momento mi sembra che il Real abbia buttato via i soldi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Ottobre 2013)

io l'ho visto e mi è piaciuto,non solo oggi ma anche in altre partite,è giovane e si farà.ovviamente tutti parlano del prezzo,ma sappiamo bene che madrid di questi problemi non se ne fanno...classico giocatore che una volta entrato negli schemi di gioco ti diventa fondamentale nell'ecomonia della squadra


----------



## juventino (24 Ottobre 2013)

È un buon giocatore, ma onestamente non vale più di 15 milioni (ed è pure giovane).


----------



## Jaqen (24 Ottobre 2013)

Magari avercelo...


----------



## mandraghe (24 Ottobre 2013)

De Jong è cento volte meglio...rimanga dov'è che sto qua vale al max 10 mln..


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Ottobre 2013)

35+bonus per me è follia a me non piace , ci mettevi qualche milione in piu e ti prendevi Verratti


----------



## Frikez (24 Ottobre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;314984 ha scritto:


> 35+bonus per me è follia a me non piace , ci mettevi qualche milione in piu e ti prendevi Verratti



Ma se hanno Modric e Xabi Alonso secondo te vanno a prendere Verratti?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sicuramente diventerà un grande giocatore, ma al momento mi sembra che il Real abbia buttato via i soldi.



infatti, magari diventerà un Campione, ma al Real serve gente per vincere subito...contenti loro


----------



## Frikez (24 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> infatti, magari diventerà un Campione, ma al Real serve gente per vincere subito...contenti loro



E ce l'hanno eccome ma i soldi preferiscono spenderli a manetta sui giovani o comunque su gente di 25 anni.
Quelli che dicono che avrebbero dovuto prendere Ibra non hanno ancora capito come funziona a Madrid, lui non rientra nei loro parametri, non strapagano ultratrentenni con ingaggi faraonici e soprattutto prime donne, hanno già Cristiano e basta ed avanza.
Troppi galli nello stesso pollaio non vanno bene.


----------



## alexrossonero (24 Ottobre 2013)

A me personalmente non piace.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Ottobre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Magari avercelo...



.


Su di lui pesa il grande esborso


----------

